# mimi might not make it:(



## ashlee&mimi (Apr 11, 2005)

my poor baby mimi collapsed the other day and so i rushed her over to the vets and they kept her in to do tests on her but they said that the outcome doesnt look very good. i dont have a clue whats wrong with her, she just collapsed. im really worried i havnt slept since it happened


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh, you poor thing, you must be sick with worry. I sure hope it turns out to be something they can fix. My prayers are with you and Mimi.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

my prayers are being sent to you and mimi!

please keep us posted!


----------



## ashlee&mimi (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks soo much guys ill let you know as soon as the vet calls me


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

you must be so worried my thoughts are with you please keep us all updated on how she is


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Poor Mimi... Has the vet given you any possible indications of what it can be? My prayers are with you two.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

How awful for you..poor little Mimi....sending positive thoughts your way !


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh how awful! I'm so sorry.  

Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

How awfull! keep us informed of her progress. It may be nothng more than a simple case of low blood sugar.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hope she gets well soon


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Thinking of you {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers going your way!!


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww thats terrible - i will keep you both in my thoughts - let us know how she gets on :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry you two have to go through this! Please keep us updated!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OH NO, I am so sorry  , sending well wishes and healing vibes your way


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I am so very sorry. Am praying for your and your little baby and sending loving positive thoughts your way. :love9:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so sorry - please let us know as soon as you hear from he vet. Sending prayers for you and Mimi.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! Prayers are definately coming Mimi's way!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm wrapping my arms around both of you and giving you a great bug huge hug....


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

be strong!
im sure MIMI will fight all the way!!
LUV TO YOU BOTH
carmella
xxx
xx
x


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

O goodness, I'm so sorry, my prayers are with you right now.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

how is mimi doing now??

kisses nat


----------



## ashlee&mimi (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks for all the support guys but im afraid mimi died at 3:00 this morning  the vet said she had a rare heart condition that was passed onto her at birth. i dont know how i will cope without her im so glad i still have my baby taz, my family and you guys
  
(suppose id better change my name too!)
ashlee&taz
xxx thanks again for all the support


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

:love9: :crybaby: I'm so sorry


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm so sorry.  Poor little girl. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry, you must be devastated. It sounds like Mimi didn't suffer so that's the good part of all this. I'm so glad you have your Taz to ease your pain just a bit. Know that we are here for you and we are sharing in your loss. :love9:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh hun (((hugs))) i am speechless. we are all here for you if you need to talk.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

She can run threw rainbow bridge and watch over taz too,
Im so sorry for you loss,
post a pic in rememberance of the lil angel in the rainbow section when your ready if you like:?: 
My thoughts are with your family and yourself,

Stef x


----------



## jezapach (Jan 30, 2005)

oh- I feel sooo bad for you. Poor little Mimi. It's so hard to get attached to these little dog friends of ours and to lose one with something you never had a chance to do anything about. I know you are heartbroken.  Our thoughts are with you. Take care.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

OMG I am so sorry! We are all here if you need to talk.  So sorry.

Thoughts & Prayers,
Meg


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg i feel afwul   i'm so sorry sweetheart .....we are all here for you.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

kisses nat


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't even know what to say.  
I'm just so sorry it happened.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss....my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Our thoughts are with you, we're very sorry.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Im so sorry please let us know if we can do anything :wave:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh that is just the worse news!! I am so sorry for your loss, If you need anything just ask!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

so very sorry!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I am so sorry about your baby.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG I just read this tread. I am soooo sorry for your loss   
We are always here for you if you ever need to talk.


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

I just read the update and I am speechless as well. I can't believe it. I'm so sorry ashlee...  Hugs from Dixie and me


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am soooo sorry to hear about Mimi. We are all here for you. Kay


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

OMG! I am so sorry I just arrived home in NY I cant believe 24 hours and this. My thoughts are with you and your family. I dont know how long you have had your littel baby have you contacted the breeder? if the vet saud this was past on.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Im deeply sadened by your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you. *hugs*


----------



## Chi Mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss....Mimi is in a good place now and will be looing over you forever ...rip mimi


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

What a tragic loss for you. I am so sorry.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. You guys are in our thoughts.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

So sorry......  as it has been said all before we are here for you.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG!!!!! I'm soooooo sorry!!!!  I don't even know what to say!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm sorry you lost Mimi. I send my hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## Kim1181 (Mar 17, 2005)

Paco and I send our heartfelt sympathies to you! What a terrible thing to have happen. I had a golden retriever that that happened to about 15 years ago. He was only a 16 months old and it is without a doubt very devastating.


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Mimi.  

RIP Mimi.


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so so so sorry sweetheart...
My thoughts are will you.

lots of love and hugs to you honey
:angel1:
Sydney and Minka xXx


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family.

Leslie


----------



## ashlee&mimi (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks soo much guys im back and feeling much better.at least my baby didn’t suffer! I cant thank you guys enough!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

we are here for you.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I just read this thread. I am so sorry for Mimi's lose  . We will keep you in our thoughts


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh my gosh iv only just seen this thread i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss, my prayers are with you.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I'm truly sorry to hear of your loss & my thoughts & prayers are with you. :love9:


----------



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

I just read this thread....I am soo sorry for ur loss....my thoughts r with u


----------



## ashlee&mimi (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks soo much guys. im feeling much beter now. at least my baby didnt suffer i really cant thank yous enough!!
ashlee


----------

